# Heater for a small tank?



## ladikara (May 24, 2010)

Okay I am so confused...

I have read through posts trying to find an answer and I just cannot find the right thing. It's now past midnight, so I am just going to post my question so I can go to bed.  ha!

I'm about to have a 2.5g tank for my new betta Bubbles. I ordered it online and just waiting for it to arrive. He currently is living in a 1g that I bought before doing research and now regret buying. I don't have a ton of room in my apartment for a nice big tank that I would love to give him...so I feel a 2.5g will work and Bubbles will have a lot of room to swim about.

I need to get a heater..it's a must. Can anybody recommend a heater for a 2.5g tank? I'm new to the fish world, so I am not 100% sure how heater work. Do I leave them on all the time? Do they have a dial to where I can set the temp at? Is there a chance the water can get too hot? I don't want to boil Bubbles by any means, just want to give him that nice tropical water he wants and deserves. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I bought a Hydor Mini Heater but I'm going to return it. It works great but I can't control it and it fluctuates with the temperature of my room. There are some heaters that will automatically keep it warmed at 78*F. If it accedes that, then the heater shuts off until the temp falls below 78*F. I'm going to get one like that instead. I'm pretty sure Walmart has one for like $13 that keeps the temp at 78*. I'm going to check them out later today.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I have the tetra 2-15 gallon heaters. They work pretty well. I know some people have had problems, but so far I haven't. I have one in my 1g, 2g, and 3g right now and it works well in all of them.


----------



## ladikara (May 24, 2010)

Okay I went and bought the Tetra heater today at Walmart. 

My next question is...

I currently have a 1 gallon tank and waiting for my larger tank to be delivered. Can I use this heater in my 1 gallon, even though it says 2-5 gallons on the package? Or will it overheat my water? I've never had a heater before...so I am worried. Currently the temp of my tank is 74 degrees, which I know is low.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use a Tetra heater in my 1.5 gallon critter keeper and it works fine.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Yep! I am using it in a 1g bowl and it works great!


----------



## skypros (May 26, 2010)

I have a Hydor Mini Heater currently on my 1 gallon... I have it plugged into a rheostat... It is a device I purchased at Home Depot... It is used to control a floor lamp.... anyways, I used a volt meter and marked the various voltages on the slide control.... I am able to "somewhat" regulate the temp. 

I just ordered a 2.5 gallon Aqueon Mini Bow Desktop Aquarium Kit, So I think I will get a tetra heater that has been mentioned in this thread.... Hopefully it will work???


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I still can't speak highly enough of my marineland stealth heater where you can set the temperature to what you like, it was expensive (26$ online) but the other heaters mentioned in this thread didn't work when i bought them so I gave up


----------



## ladikara (May 24, 2010)

I bought the tetra one and it did not work. I am taking it back to Walmart and will go to Petco to purchase a different one. It only turned on maybe 2% of the time and my tank was left at 74 degrees.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

ladikara said:


> I bought the tetra one and it did not work. I am taking it back to Walmart and will go to Petco to purchase a different one. It only turned on maybe 2% of the time and my tank was left at 74 degrees.


I had the same issue walmart and petco, i wonder if they put the ones you return back on the shelf!


----------



## ladikara (May 24, 2010)

you know they will!!!!


----------



## Mudman (Jun 11, 2010)

Interesting. I had read about the Stealth heater blowing up on someone on another forum. And now reading about the Tetra heaters possibly not working out of the box. 

Sorry to ressurect an old thread guys. I thought it would be better than starting a new one on the same topic. 

Does anyone have any experience with both the Marineland Stealth and Tetra 2-15g heaters?

I have an 11.4g Mr.Aqua tank and trying to find a heater that will both work properly, and not blow up. lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I have the Tetra 2-15G heaters and I love them. I always have thermometers so I can closely watch the temp even though it says it keeps it at a certain temp and I've had no problems with them so far...*knocks on wood*.lol


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

I had the same problem, heater kept acting up. Poor akrin had to be in a cold cage. BTW It was a stealth heater.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I tried 3 tetras, they didn't work at all. I have never had a marine-land so I can't give my experience with those, but I trust my visi-therms. the Hydor one I got, in conjunction with a flourescent hood or strip light (or another type of light that produces heat as well as light) seem to keep the temps. (in my house) around 80-82 degrees.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

The marineland costed the most, but so far it is working pretty good.


----------

